# Belo Horizonte - One Photography per Day



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte - Brazil - One Photography per Day*

Hello folks,

I am enthusiastic photographer for ten years. I attend assiduously SkycraperCity since 2008, where I share with other users with information and photos about the beautiful state capital of Minas Gerais.

With five million people, Belo Horizonte is the third largest metropolis in the country, has the third largest industrial center and is the third largest cultural and economic hub of Brazil. Modern, dynamic, cosmopolitan, is the capital of the Pão de Queijo (a bread made of cassava flour mixed with cheese)!

In this thread I want to show a photo a day of Belo Horizonte. Show how it is, without masks or effects ... at most a photoshop, if you allow me. Each day I'll post a new photo, made ​​that day. This is the official photo of the day.

Suggestions, questions, comments or other information, please contact us by e-mail: [email protected].

Do not forget to enjoy your blog every day!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

01. South of Belo Horizonte:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful pic!! Gorgeous BH!!

Every single day I'll be here to see the photos!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome...kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great picture. I look forward to more.


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Fantastic... Und einer Dichte absurd. Die welthauptstadt der bars!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great; well done :cheers:


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Wonderful!!!:cheers:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm hoping to see the next soon...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> I'm hoping to see the next soon...


I'm preparing the photo.... =]



Junior BH said:


> Beautiful pic!! Gorgeous BH!!
> 
> Every single day I'll be here to see the photos!


Thanks Junior! Be sure to come here to enjoy every day!! :cheers:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Linguine said:


> awesome...kay:


Thanks friend!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Great picture. I look forward to more.


Every day a new surprise! Thanks for your commenting!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Houshmman said:


> Fantastic... Und einer Dichte absurd. Die welthauptstadt der bars!


Bars, pubs, restaurants, concerts and events. BH is the capital of entertainment!! :cheers:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed great; well done :cheers:


Thanks brother!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Catrumano said:


> Wonderful!!!:cheers:


Thanks Catrumano!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

02. Pampulha Neighborhood:









With construction of the legendary Oscar Niemeyer, the Pampulha neighborhood is a art gallery outdoor monumental. There are many other constructions of the architect, a time when he was just starting to work. It was in Pampulha that Niemeyer made ​​his first sketches, that would become known worldwide. It is in this neighborhood that is also the second largest stadium in Brazil and twenty-ninth of the world, the Mineirão.

I hope you enjoyed!

Thanks people, see you tomorrow!


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow! Belo Horizonte ist eine fantastische Stadt. Und denken Sie daran, wird dieses Stadion Gastgeber der FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft.

:applause::applause:


----------



## guibraga (May 18, 2007)

Awesome photo!
This place is just amazing, can't wait to see all ready for 2014!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Houshmman said:


> Wow! Belo Horizonte ist eine fantastische Stadt. Und denken Sie daran, wird dieses Stadion Gastgeber der FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft.
> 
> :applause::applause:


Exactly! This stadium is one of the main of World Cup 2014.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

guibraga said:


> Awesome photo!
> This place is just amazing, can't wait to see all ready for 2014!


We are all anxious for the completion of the reform of the stadium. Lack little time, guys!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

03. Savassi:









Belo Horizonte is the national capital of bars and restaurants. And Savassi this is the elixir of this fact. With great cafes, pubs and nightclubs, the region is near the downtown and has many headquarters of major corporations and malls. It has several blocks closed, no vehicle access, fit to accommodate tables and chairs, so that workers and area residents can go and have a good coffee! It is one region of the most charming of city!

Thanks to all!


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Belo Horizonte é a capital mundial dos botecos!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Houshmman said:


> Belo Horizonte é a capital mundial dos botecos!


Será que nenhuma outra cidade no planeta tem mais botecos per capita que nós?


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

^^
Isso eu não sei, mas a prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, auto-intitulou a cidade.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Houshmman said:


> ^^
> Isso eu não sei, mas a prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, auto-intitulou a cidade.


Foi? Achei que era uma expressão que a própria população criou.


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

^^
http://wwo.uai.com.br/UAI/html/sess...=2&id_noticia=116226/em_noticia_interna.shtml


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Savassi is a treasure!! I love it...

But I don't think BH has more pubs per capita around the world... Maybe if we're talking about metropolis, it's more likely...

Some small town has more chances...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Houshmman said:


> ^^
> http://wwo.uai.com.br/UAI/html/sess...=2&id_noticia=116226/em_noticia_interna.shtml


Interesting!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

04. Mountains of the Metropolis:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> Savassi is a treasure!! I love it...
> 
> But I don't think BH has more pubs per capita around the world... Maybe if we're talking about metropolis, it's more likely...
> 
> Some small town has more chances...


Probably yes, Junior. I would calll BH the bohemian capital, as I said once. Because here, moreover of the numerous bars, we have restaurants for all have different tastes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Once again, awesome photos :cheers:


Thanks guy!!


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

This mountain is gorgeous!! Nice pic!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

05. Insights Lights:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> This mountain is gorgeous!! Nice pic!!


Thanks for enjoying Junior! The Serra do Curral (something likemountain of corral) really is beautiful, and can be seen from various points of the city.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

06. Sky Above:


----------



## Celedu (Aug 4, 2009)

A beautiful city, a great photographer.

Congratulations Charles


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

This last photo shows the Belvedere Neighbourhood... a rich and beautiful place in the top of the metropolis, which has began to develop about 25 years ago.... Before this period, there was nothin' there, except the first Shopping Center of the metropolis...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> This last photo shows the Belvedere Neighbourhood... a rich and beautiful place in the top of the metropolis, which has began to develop about 25 years ago.... Before this period, there was nothin' there, except the first Shopping Center of the metropolis...


kay: :cheers:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Celedu said:


> A beautiful city, a great photographer.
> 
> Congratulations Charles


Thank you guy!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

10. Narcissus:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

11. Downtown:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Narcissus picture is marvelous!!!

The last photo is not exactly the downtown of the city, but the photo is gorgeous, anyway...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> Narcissus picture is marvelous!!!


Thanks Junior!!



Junior BH said:


> The last photo is not exactly the downtown of the city, but the photo is gorgeous, anyway...


Not the downtown in particular, but is the central region, the expanded center. Today, the regions of high Afonso Pena and Savassi play an economic and commercial status as relevant as the downtown.


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Okay.... regarding this point of view I agree....


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

12. From South to North:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic, poster-quality photographs.


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous pic!! 

Green Line or Red Line??.... lol lol (inside joke)


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic, poster-quality photographs.


Thank you, openlyJane!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> Gorgeous pic!!
> 
> Green Line or Red Line??.... lol lol (inside joke)


Is more to the red line... right? Junior??? Hehehe.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

13. Skyline Downtown:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

14. East Region:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Charles Tôrres said:


> Is more to the red line... right? Junior??? Hehehe.


Of course it is!! lol lol


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Charles Tôrres said:


> *Photo of the day: *
> 
> 13. Skyline Downtown:


Nice Skyline! Great Avenue!


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Charles Tôrres said:


> *Photo of the day: *
> 
> 14. East Region:


Looking at the size of the constructions we can guess how big is this hill, known as "Serra do Curral"...


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

The wall of mountains and the wall of the buildings fit together. Beautiful colors!


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Waiting for the next one!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

With a little delay...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

15. South Region:


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Hahahaha... Fantastic!!!! :applause:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

26. Winter Sky:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!!.... There's few things in the world like the winter's Belo Horizonte sky....


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Charles Tôrres said:


> *Photo of the day: *
> 
> 25. Liberty Square:


OMG! Maybe this is the prettiest brazilian square... and also the most cultural... I like a lot!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Charles Tôrres said:


> No doubt, Junior!!! The best city in the Brazil, in my opinion.


No offence to you, but I've yet to see any photos that make it better than Rio de Janeiro, after all, you just can't beat Rio's location, probably the most spectacular in the world.


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

cameronpaul said:


> No offence to you, but I've yet to see any photos that make it better than Rio de Janeiro, after all, you just can't beat Rio's location, probably the most spectacular in the world.


Ok... but it's just his opinion... BH location is very beautiful too, with a lot of hills and mountains... In fact, the most of the people will think RJ is prettiest... anyway, people have differents points of view... There's a lot of things in a city, and the natural scene is just one... In the streets, I do prefer BH than RJ... but in general I guess RJ is more beautiful...

Besides, "the best" is a very personal thing.... A lot of people in Brazil would prefer live in BH than RJ for a lot of things, as, for example, the less number of slugs, less violence... BH is more organized and cozy, in my opinion...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

27. Saint Therese Church:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Beautiful Church!! Seems as if it was painted...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

28. Density of Central/South Region:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

30. Buritis Neighborhood:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Good pics!! Keep on posting Charles! 

You're doing an incredible job... Congratulations!!


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

31. Citizens:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> ^^ Good pics!! Keep on posting Charles!
> 
> You're doing an incredible job... Congratulations!!


Thanks Junior!


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

Although this city has a lot of good things, the citizens are the best of BH...!


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicee pics


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

32. Downtown:


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

Junior BH said:


> Although this city has a lot of good things, the citizens are the best of BH...!


Exactly! People welcoming and kind...


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

didil said:


> Nicee pics


Thanks bro!!


----------



## Houshmman (Mar 2, 2012)

Junior BH said:


> Besides, "the best" is a very personal thing.... A lot of people in Brazil would prefer live in BH than RJ for a lot of things, as, for example, the less number of *slugs*, less violence... BH is more organized and cozy, in my opinion...


Slugs? :lol:


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ lol.... I wanna say "slums"... slugs are that slow animal, right?... Maybe there's a lot of them in Bahia, not Rio de Janeiro... lol.


----------



## Charles Tôrres (Nov 3, 2008)

*Photo of the day: *

33. Hills Around:


----------

